# Blackfly Outfitters closing



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Say hello to Dave's fly shop!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiffy push poles are marked up 20 % at the next door! Hope that tax doesn't make it's way to everything else too! And I also hope he keeps cafe open


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if Dave will keep the Cafe. He might have his faults but he isn't afraid to spend money to make things bigger, we will see if that translates into better. Think of when a rod manufacture discontinues something, I could see Dave buying a big chunk of that stock and discounting it like with the tent sales he does.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

That's always been one of my stops when back in Jax - spend many a buck there.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

My company built their most most recent build out for the shop and cafe a few years back. Jean sent out an email stating Dave is taking it over with a new face lift, not keeping the cafe as the chef has plans to start his own gig, but St. Augustine restaurant is staying and all fly shop staff will remain. Jean and Vaughn sounds like they want to relax and get involved with Vaughn's art work more. It's been a great shop and I'm sure Dave will put good money into it to keep it that way.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

I am really sorry to see this casualty of the COVID. The cafe has been my getaway for lunch to avoid the Town Center craziness since I work nearby. The fly shop has always been staffed with great folks and seeing Vaughn occasionally was always a plus.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw the email come through late Wednesday - really hate to see it go. It was always a pit stop on my way North. I have had some good finds in strike zone though. Heard a new brewery opened up in Brunswick - guess I will just have to make that my new stop off 95..

When John Bottko left town, I think a lot left with him. He was an innovator of many sorts in the area. I learned something new every time we spoke. 

Anyway, I hope Vaughn has continued success with his art, the restaurant and lodge. They will still have my continued support!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sad...hate to see great dedicated fly shops close...just glad I got a chance to visit there once.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

My question is, with fla being a big destination, why so few good fly shops?Also Sc ? And a few have come and in Savannah. With the draconian off shore regs, one would think more inshore would help sustain these shops. But also right now, even big box stores have bare space, thanks to whatever.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Should be come and gone in Savannah.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Sad...hate to see great dedicated fly shops close...just glad I got a chance to visit there once.


Not closing, new ownership, same employees, new name and no cafe.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Not closing, new ownership, same employees, new name and no cafe.


It can work if they keep the knowledgeable fly folks...kinda like how Bill Jackson's, Minnows and Monsters, and TBFO have dedicated fly sections here in Tampa...but if they don't keep those folks it could end up being about as useful as Bass Pro.

Regardless...*dedicated *fly shops are destinations for me when I visit a new city.

I'm wearing my Oyster Creek Outfitters hat as I type this...


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I was in Strike Zone yesterday and had a chance to speak with Dave on his plans. He said they are going to have a much larger selection of rods, reels, and everything else in the store at very competitive prices. And if you know Dave or shop Strike Zone, then you know he means what he says and is not afraid to invest $$ in the business! He mentioned the cafe will be closed and is going to incorporate the space into the shop. I am personally super excited to see what he does with Black Fly.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

So Vaughn sold it?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have known Dave Workman for many years. Good guy, good family. If he approaches the fly shop like he does with his king fishing or Strike Zone, it will be a big success.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

That’s good news. Had a nephew visiting last weekend and wanted to visit a fly shop in St Augustine... next visit I’ll take him up to Jax


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

I'm sad to see the cafe go and the blackfly name but I'm excited to see where the Workmans take it!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

We need more places like Black Fly Outfitter's & Strike Zone in the USA today and less of the useless, overpriced places like Bass Pro Shop & Cabella's ... These small family / privately owned shops are what I always look for in every town I go to. Another good small shop is Lehr's Economy Tackle in N. Ft. Myers. Dave & his family are all great people!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

crboggs said:


> It can work if they keep the knowledgeable fly folks...kinda like how Bill Jackson's, Minnows and Monsters, and TBFO have dedicated fly sections here in Tampa...but if they don't keep those folks it could end up being about as useful as Bass Pro.
> 
> Regardless...*dedicated *fly shops are destinations for me when I visit a new city.
> 
> I'm wearing my Oyster Creek Outfitters hat as I type this...


Agreed that's the first thing I look for when in a new city visiting also my wife already knows the routine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Buffalo Bob said:


> We need more places like Black Fly Outfitter's & Strike Zone in the USA today and less of the useless, overpriced places like Bass Pro Shop & Cabella's ... These small family / privately owned shops are what I always look for in every town I go to. Another good small shop is Lehr's Economy Tackle in N. Ft. Myers. Dave & his family are all great people!


Agreed I have been shopping there since you could go in there and see Mr Lehr (John) he was a wealth of knowledge. I would much rather give my money to The Westra family all day over Bass Pro.


----------

